
The REAL Reason I Quitted Facebook - WorldTour
http://theradicallife.org/the-real-reason-to-quit-facebook-and-10-what-ifs
======
ratfacemcgee
> "What if the next time I have 2 minutes at a traffic light, instead of
> checking Facebook, I say a prayer to the God of the universe?"

here we go...

